# Underappreciated....the Cubase syths and HALion content



## cmillar (Jun 29, 2019)

Nobody really mentions this....but I'm finding that the Cubase packaged-synths and HALion content, GrooveAgent, etc. are really excellent in their own right.

When you get down to it, if I couldn't make/produce music by using only the factory content with Cubase (and it's plug-ins) then there's something wrong with me and my imagination. 

(Sure....I have some favorite Wave plugs and others that I love and don't want to lose)

But anyways, the Cubase synths cover a lot of sonic territory. 

Just saying.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 2, 2019)

Just curious, do any of the Cubase offerings use FM synthesis with multiple operators? I'd be interested to take a second look at something like that.

Halion is definitely on my list to buy at some point. I have Falcon which I think is the most similar to compare, and I enjoy using that.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 16, 2019)

Big fan....we develop instruments for mostly scoring applications for the Halion Sonic SE FREE platform.

www.samplefuel.com


----------



## Victor N. (Jul 18, 2019)

are we talking about HalionSE, etc? can you mention a few that you really like? my issue with the bundled instruments is that it's such a pain to find the right sound. it's a huge turn down for me.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 18, 2019)

At least on my part I was referring to full halion. But I'm also interested to hear what third party instruments are available for halion and how people like them


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 19, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> At least on my part I was referring to full halion. But I'm also interested to hear what third party instruments are available for halion and how people like them



Check out our instruments....I think you will be surprised on what we have for the platform. Many "lite" FREE versions of the instruments to check out. Many 5 Star reviews as well....

www.samplefuel.com


----------

